# Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich liebäugele mit der Anschaffung eines Core i7 3820, sowie eines dazu passenden Mutterbrettes. Bisher ist ein Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 verbaut. Ich möchte im Grunde nicht mehr als 500 € ausgeben und suche die dafür beste CPU / Mainboard - Kombination, da diese beiden meiner Meinung nach momentan den Falschenhals in meinem Gaming-PC darstellen.

Außerdem lege ich Wert darauf, dass der Prozzi ggf. mal hochgetaktet werden kann...bitte berücksichtigt das bei Euren Vorschlägen 


Folgende Komponenten habe ich bereits jetzt verbaut und möchte diese auch beibehalten (es sei denn mir kann jemand weitere Upgrade-Notwendigkeit/en aufzeigen?):

Netzteil 
Cougar GX G600

Grafik 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 (eine derer mit 3 Lüftern; keine Ahnung wo die Modellbezeichnung steht)

4x 2GB DDR 3 
G Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) 

SSD mit Windows 7 Home Premium x64
ADATA S511 (120 GB, SATA-III)

Festplatte als Speicher
SAMSUNG HE103SJ (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)

Optisches Laufwerk
LG BH10LS38

CPU-Kühler
Thermalright Silver Arrow mit 2x 140mm Lüfter

Gehäuse
NZXT H2


Hoffe ich habe hier nichts Maßgebliches vergessen...sonst einfach nochmal nachfragen 


Danke schon jetzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Spar dir den 3820, ist die überflüssigste CPU, die es derzeit am Markt gibt.
Wenn dir der 965 tatsächlich nicht mehr reichen sollte (keine Ahnung wieso), kauf dir ein 1155 Mainboard und ein i7 2600k. Erwarte aber keine Wunder, der Leistungsunterschied in Games hält sich stark in Grenzen.


----------



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Inwiefern ist der i7 3820 überflüssig? Laut aktueller PCGH dürfte er im Preis ähnlich liegen wie der 2600k, oder liege ich da falsch? Und mit 3,6 GHz auch noch ein gutes Stück schneller...

Wo liegen die Vor-/Nachteile wenn man Sockel 1155 und 2011 vergleicht?

Also bei BF3 (mein Platz 1 Zeitvertreib im Moment) liegt die Prozessorauslastung ständig bei ca 85%, teils höher...und die Systemanforderungen steigen ja tendenziell eher, als das sie sinken...!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Der Leistungsunterschied wird bei rund 10% liegen, wenns hochkommt.
Dafür kostet die Plattform aber mehr Geld und braucht mehr Strom.
Rein von der Logik her ist der 3820 überflüssig, weil ein i7 2600k alles genauso gut kann, aber eben übertaktbar ist, der 3820 nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Rein von der Logik her ist der 3820 überflüssig, weil ein i7 2600k alles genauso gut kann, aber eben übertaktbar ist, der 3820 nicht.



Klar kann man den 3820 übertakten. Und zwar besser als den 2600 weil man neben dem Multi auch per BCLK übertakten kann. Ich sehe den 3820 auch nicht als überflüssig an. Der i7 920 der Vorgängergeneration war ja auch nicht überflüssig, sondern im Gegenteil eine recht beliebte CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar kann man den 3820 übertakten. Und zwar besser als den 2600 weil man neben dem Multi auch per BCLK übertakten kann. Ich sehe den 3820 auch nicht als überflüssig an. Der i7 920 der Vorgängergeneration war ja auch nicht überflüssig, sondern im Gegenteil eine recht beliebte CPU.


 
Kannst du nicht vergleich, erstens rede ich vom 2600k, zweitens war der 920 genauso gut wie der 950, der doppelt so viel gekostet hat und genauso gut wie der 965, der 1000€ gekostet hat. Bei Sandy E ist das aber eben anders, hier kann der 3820 nicht so gut sein wie der 3930k egal wie hoch du den taktest.

Meine Meinung ist klar, überflüssig, weil teure Plattform und zu hoher Stromverbrauch.
Gegen einen i7 2600k hat er keine Chance.
Die 5-10% mehr Leistung durch den leicht höheren Takt kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Keine Übertaktbarkeit beim 3820 wäre ein Ausschlusskriterium. Jedoch steht bei TomsHardware folgendes geschrieben: 





> Das dritte Modell, der Core i7-3820, gibt sich beim Multiplikator nicht so offen. Intel spricht stattdessen von einem „partially unlocked“ Chip bei dem man den Multiplikator so einstellen kann, dass das Ergebnis sechs Taktstufen (zu je 100 MHz) über der höchsten Turbo-Boost-Geschwindigkeit liegt. Beim 3820 sind das 3,9 GHz, was eine maximale Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz bedeutet – wenn man sich nur des Multiplikators bedient. (Quelle: Kühlung und Übertakten beim Core i7-3960X : Intels Core i7-3960X im Test: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz sind da)


 
Wie schauts denn aus mit Features wie PCI-Express 3.0 beim Sockel 2011? Die passende Hardware steht ja nun auch schon mehr oder weniger in den Startlöchern und einigermaßen zukunftssicher sollen die neuen Teile ja auch sein ^^ Genauso die 4 Speicherkanäle, die X79 mitbringt...sind die beim P67 auch vorhanden?


Welche Empfehlung bzgl. eines guten Boardes kannst Du geben, wenn ich mich dazu entschließe den 2600k (oder 2700k ?) zu nehmen?


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Warum kann man den 3820 nicht übertakten? Soviel ich weiß ist der Multi bis 45 wählbar oder täusche ich mich da. Und wenn man bedengt 4,5GHz ist kein schlechter Wert die meisten 2600k gehen auch nicht viel höher. Bei meinen z.b ist bei 4,4 GHz ende gelände weil dann braucht er zuviel Saft

Edit: Wenn du doch Sandy nehmen solltest ist das ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 nur empfehlen sehr gutes Board habe ich viel nicht billig aber gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

PCIe 3.0 kannst du vernachlässigen. Quad Channel bringt nur bei Benchmarks ein paar Punkte mehr.

Wenn 1155, dann den i7 2600k und ein Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3.
Das hat auch PCIe 3.0 (auch wenns wie gesagt sinnfrei ist).


----------



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Ok, auf Benchmarks kommt es mir nicht an. Ich schau mal eben nach dem ASRock...

Ist der 2600k besser taktbar als der 2700k? Oder lohnt der Aufpreis für die 100 MHz nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Die 100MHz merkst du nicht und besser taktbar ist keiner der beiden.
Ist wie beim 3930k und 3960X. Nur 100MHz unterschied und der 3960X ist kein Stück besser taktbar als der 3930k, aber 500€ Preisunterschied.
Intel eben... 

Wie gesagt, wenn Sockel 2011, dann gleich der Hexacore, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei, da eben ein 2600k die gleiche Spieleleistung bringt, nur ist die Plattform eben günstiger und braucht weniger Strom.
Und wenn Ivy Bridge kommt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ein i7 3770k leistungsmäßig an einem 3820 vorbeiziehen wird.


----------



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Ok, wir kommen dem Ziel näher 

Leider bietet ASRock auf deren Website keine "Vergleichs-Funktion"...sehe mir grad noch (zu dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Board) diese an:

Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3 (klingt gut, sieht aber aus wie ein Spielzeug finde ich ^^)
Z68 Extreme7 Gen3

Leider kann ich die genauen (technischen) Unterschiede nicht erkennen...


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

@ Quanti hast du schon dein 2011er SYs 

 @  *Enthusiast* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wenn 2011 dann schau mal nach dem ASRock X79 Extreme 4 oder GA X79 UD3


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Es geht nach Ausstattungsmerkmale.
Das Extreme7 ist zu teuer, es bietet 2x GLan und 2x E-Sata, was angesichts des Preises zu wenig ist.
Ich würde im Preisbereich des Extreme4 gucken, also so um 150€. Dafür bekommst du sehr gut ausgestattete Bretter, die alles bieten.



PCTom schrieb:


> @ Quanti hast du schon dein 2011er SYs



Nö, immer noch nicht, die CPU ist ja nie lieferbar.


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nach Ausstattungsmerkmale.
> Das Extreme7 ist zu teuer, es bietet 2x GLan und 2x E-Sata, was angesichts des Preises zu wenig ist.
> Ich würde im Preisbereich des Extreme4 gucken, also so um 150€. Dafür bekommst du sehr gut ausgestattete Bretter, die alles bieten.
> 
> ...


HMM ärgerlich also jetzt sollte es aber dann schon ein C2 werden


----------



## Enthusiast (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Das Extreme7 Gen3 scheint das geeignetste, falls mal eine 2te GTX 570 mit an Bord soll (sehe ich doch richtig mit den PCIx-Lanes, oder?) und hat die meisten Anschlüsse (wobei ich nicht glaube, die alle zu benötigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

ja das mit den Lanes siehst du richtig es hat einen  NF200 Chip drauf der ermöglicht 2xPCIe x16


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



PCTom schrieb:


> HMM ärgerlich also jetzt sollte es aber dann schon ein C2 werden



Jop, warte ich halt noch.



Enthusiast schrieb:


> Das Extreme7 Gen3 scheint das geeignetste, falls mal eine 2te GTX 570 mit an Bord soll (sehe ich doch richtig mit den PCIx-Lanes, oder?) und hat die meisten Anschlüsse (wobei ich nicht glaube, die alle zu benötigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, den NF 200 Chip kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen, der taug absolut nichts, in Games ist der langsamer als 2x8 Lanes nativ, weil er zu viele Latenzen verursacht, denn die CPU hat nun mal nur 16 Lanes, mehr nicht.



PCTom schrieb:


> ja das mit den Lanes siehst du richtig es hat einen  NF200 Chip drauf der ermöglicht 2xPCIe x16



Bringt aber nur beim Benchmark was, in Games kostet der Leistung.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht vergleich, erstens rede ich vom 2600k



Ich weiß das du den K meinst. Den 2600k kann man praktisch nicht per BCLK übertakten, den 3820 schon, was ihn beim Übertakten flexibler macht als den 2600k



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> zweitens war der 920 genauso gut wie der 950, der doppelt so viel gekostet hat und genauso gut wie der 965, der 1000€ gekostet hat.



Der 920 steckte auch auf der teureren 1366 Plattform. Von daher kann man das schon vergleichen.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung ist klar, überflüssig, weil teure Plattform und zu hoher Stromverbrauch.
> Gegen einen i7 2600k hat er keine Chance.



Meine Meinung ist auch klar. Der 3820 ist keineswegs überflüssig und der "hohe" Stromverbrauch wird überbewertet.
2011 ist insgesamt eine Top-Plattform.
Mir persönlich käme jedenfalls kein kastrierter Sockel 1155 in den Rechner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du den K meinst. Den 2600k kann man praktisch nicht per BCLK übertakten, den 3820 schon, was ihn beim Übertakten flexibler macht als den 2600k



Und wer garantiert, dass der 3820 auch übertaktet stabil läuft?
Und wieso ist das flexibler?
4,5GHz Takt ist 4,5GHz Takt, völlig egal wie erreicht, nur ich bezweifel, dass ein 3820 mit 4,5GHz Takt noch sparsam ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der 920 steckte auch auf der teureren 1366 Plattform. Von daher kann man das schon vergleichen.



Nö, kannst du nicht, 920, 950 und 965 waren alles Quad Cores, die sich nur vom Takt unterschieden haben, den 920 kann man auf den Takt eines 965 anheben und dadurch kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, weil sie dann gleich schnell sind, das haben viele gemacht und war auch völlig OK.
Der 3820 kann einen 3930k nicht einholen, egal ob mit 3,6 oder 4,5GHz.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist auch klar. Der 3820 ist keineswegs überflüssig und der "hohe" Stromverbrauch wird überbewertet.
> 2011 ist insgesamt eine Top-Plattform.
> Mir persönlich käme jedenfalls kein kastrierter Sockel 1155 in den Rechner.



Klar, wenn man SLI fährt, schert man sich einen Dreck um den Stromverbrauch, das ist klar, aber wieso sollte man das vernachlässigen?
Und als Spieleplattform reicht der Sockel 1155 völlig, da muss man keinen anderen Sockel nehmen, weil der andere Sockel eben auch keine Erhöhung der Frames generiert, aber mehr kostet.


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Warum kann man den 3820 nicht übertakten?



Der 3820 ist übertaktbar. Der Multiplikator kann bis 44 gestellt werden was dann 4,4GHz ergibt. Zusätzlich ist es möglich mit dem CPU Strap den Base Clock auf 125 bzw. 166MHz anzuheben. Theoretisch kann der 3820 also auf 7,3GHz übertaktet werden. Warum quantenslipstream immer wieder trotz schon mehrfachen Hinweis diese Falschinformation verbreitet weis ich nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert, dass der 3820 auch übertaktet stabil läuft?



Übertakten ist bekanntlich nie garantiert. Also wüsste ich nicht was da jetzt beim 3820 aufeinmal die große Ausnahme sein soll.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das flexibler?



Na weil man über BCLK und Multi übertakten kann. Damit lässt sich der Takt feiner abstimmen. Zudem lässt sich der RAM auch feiner übertakten, abseits der vorgegebenen Stufen.

@quantenslipstream



> *4.5 Spam*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. *Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die *
> 
> 
> ...



Post daher entfernt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Na weil man über BCLK und Multi übertakten kann. Damit lässt sich der Takt feiner abstimmen. Zudem lässt sich der RAM auch feiner übertakten, abseits der vorgegebenen Stufen.


 



Edit:
Das ist kein Spam, ein Smiley kann für eine Antwort auf einen Text stehen, lies die Forenregeln.

Ansonsten, was versuchst du hier, dem TE erklären, wie er in Benchmarks noch ein paar Punkte rausholen kann oder versuchst du ihm eine überteuerte Plattform schmackhaft zumachen, obwohl es eine günstigere, gleichwertige für PC Spiele gibt? 

Noch ein Edit:
Mein Smiley hat sehr wohl Bezug, nämlich zu deinem Post und ist damit passend zum Thema.


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was versuchst du hier, dem TE erklären, wie er in Benchmarks  noch ein paar Punkte rausholen kann oder versuchst du ihm eine  überteuerte Plattform schmackhaft zumachen, obwohl es eine günstigere,  gleichwertige für PC Spiele gibt?



In erster Line versuche ich hier erstmal die von dir verbreiteten Falschinformationen richtig zu stellen. Schließlich sind desshalb hier schon User verunsichert weil sie anderswo andere, aber eben richtige Informationen erhalten haben. Also ich würde dich bitten diese verbreitung von Falschinformationen endlich zu unterlassen.

Ob diese feineren Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten für den TE relevant sind muss er für sich selbst entscheiden.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer garantiert, dass der 3820 auch übertaktet stabil läuft?
> Und wieso ist das flexibler?
> 4,5GHz Takt ist 4,5GHz Takt, völlig egal wie erreicht, nur ich bezweifel, dass ein 3820 mit 4,5GHz Takt noch sparsam ist.



Nur ein Beispiel: Meine CPU läuft mit einem BCLK von 125 und einem Multi von 36 bei 1.28V stabil. Nur über den Multi funktioniert das bei mir mit der Spannung aber nicht. Unter anderem deswegen flexibler.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, kannst du nicht, 920, 950 und 965 waren alles Quad Cores, die sich nur vom Takt unterschieden haben, den 920 kann man auf den Takt eines 965 anheben und dadurch kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, weil sie dann gleich schnell sind, das haben viele gemacht und war auch völlig OK.
> Der 3820 kann einen 3930k nicht einholen, egal ob mit 3,6 oder 4,5GHz.



Klar kann man das vergleichen, denn die Top-Modelle von 1366 waren 980/990X. Und die Kernleistung des 3820 liegt auf dem Niveau von 3930/3960, er hat halt nur zwei Kerne weniger.



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn man SLI fährt, schert man sich einen Dreck um den Stromverbrauch, das ist klar, aber wieso sollte man das vernachlässigen?
> Und als Spieleplattform reicht der Sockel 1155 völlig, da muss man keinen anderen Sockel nehmen, weil der andere Sockel eben auch keine Erhöhung der Frames generiert, aber mehr kostet.



Ganz einfach. Es ist beißt sich auf der einen Seite über den Stromverbrauch zu reden und gleichzeitig darauf hinzuweisen, wie gut sich eine CPU übertakten lässt. Wer übertaktet, der treibt den Stromverbrauch unverhältnismäßig in die Höhe. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Stromsparen.
Und das was Sockel 2011 mehr an Strom kostet wird sich auf der Jahresabrechnung  wohl kaum bemerkbar machen.


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und das was Sockel 2011 mehr an Strom kostet wird sich auf der Jahresabrechnung  wohl kaum bemerkbar machen.



Das sicher nicht, denn wenn man die Tests ansieht braucht ein i7-3820 gerade mal 5% mehr als ein i7-2600k - bei 3% besserer Performance. Der höhere Verbrauch ist also praktisch zu vernachlässigen. Selbst wenn sie in Spielen gleich auf sind - 5 % mehr sind angesichts der gebotenen Features sehr gut. 

Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil den der 3820 hat ist der höhere Preis der Mainboards.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil den der 3820 hat ist der höhere Preis der Mainboards.



Ja, das würde ich auch als einzigen wirklichen Nachteil ansehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



XE85 schrieb:


> In erster Line versuche ich hier erstmal die von dir verbreiteten Falschinformationen richtig zu stellen. Schließlich sind desshalb hier schon User verunsichert weil sie anderswo andere, aber eben richtige Informationen erhalten haben. Also ich würde dich bitten diese verbreitung von Falschinformationen endlich zu unterlassen.
> 
> Ob diese feineren Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten für den TE relevant sind muss er für sich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> mfg


 
Aha.. Falschinformationen also.... 
Jedes Fachmagazin sagt, dass die 1155 die bessere Gaming Plattform ist, du scheinst also der "Gott" der Informationen zu sein, alles klar, muss ich mir merken.

Und solange gehe ich noch in den Keller...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aha.. Falschinformationen also....
> Jedes Fachmagazin sagt, dass die 1155 die bessere Gaming Plattform ist, du scheinst also der "Gott" der Informationen zu sein, alles klar, muss ich mir merken.
> Und solange gehe ich noch in den Keller...



Du hast gesagt, dass man den 3820 nicht übertakten kann und das war eine Falschinformation.

Und welche Gaming Plattform für irgendeinen User die beste ist, lässt sich halt nie pauschal sagen. Das ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden.
Für den TE wäre Sockel 2011 zumindest keine schlechte Option.


----------



## Wild Thing (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Ich werde mir auch einen i7 3820 holen alleine schon wegen der ganzen Ausstattung 8 RAM Slots, PCIe 3 mit 40 Lanes, USB3, SATA3 usw..... Denn werde ich dann mit 2 GTX 580 betreiben und alles ist bestens. Ich finde das im Moment der i7 3820 die beste Cpu zum Spielen ist, nur bei der Wahl des Bord's bin ich mir nicht sicher ASUS Rampage IV Formula, X79  oder ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ich werde mir auch einen i7 3820 holen alleine schon wegen der ganzen Ausstattung 8 RAM Slots, PCIe 3 mit 40 Lanes, USB3, SATA3 usw..... Denn werde ich dann mit 2 GTX 580 betreiben und alles ist bestens. Ich finde das im Moment der i7 3820 die beste Cpu zum Spielen ist, nur bei der Wahl des Bord's bin ich mir nicht sicher ASUS Rampage IV Formula, X79  oder ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79



Kommt sich darauf an, welche GTX580 du betreiben willst. Mit Wasserkühlung ist es im Prinzip egal welches du nimmst. Um aber Karten wie die DCII für SLI zu nutzen braucht es schon das Rampage IV, da dort die PCIe Slots weit genug auseinander stehen, damit die Karten "atmen"können. Beim P9X79 Pro könnte es, zumindest rein optisch, auch gehen.


----------



## Wild Thing (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kommt sich darauf an, welche GTX580 du betreiben willst. Mit Wasserkühlung ist es im Prinzip egal welches du nimmst. Um aber Karten wie die DCII für SLI zu nutzen braucht es schon das Rampage IV, da dort die PCIe Slots weit genug auseinander stehen, damit die Karten "atmen"können. Beim P9X79 Pro könnte es, zumindest rein optisch, auch gehen.


 
Es ist die Zotac GTX 580 AMP mit Standart Kühler. Was mir am ASUS Rampage gefällt ist die modulare Sockelhalterung aber ich weiß noch nicht genau, vielleicht wird es auch ein anderes Board....


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Es ist die Zotac GTX 580 AMP mit Standart Kühler. Was mir am ASUS Rampage gefällt ist die modulare Sockelhalterung aber ich weiß noch nicht genau, vielleicht wird es auch ein anderes Board....



Aha. Mit dem Standard Kühler gibt es auf den wenigsten Boards Probleme. Das Rampage kann ich empfehlen. Nicht ganz preiswert, aber ein tolles Board.


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha.. Falschinformationen also....
> Jedes Fachmagazin sagt, dass die 1155 die bessere Gaming Plattform ist,  du scheinst also der "Gott" der Informationen zu sein, alles klar, muss  ich mir merken.



Es ging darum das du hier schon desöfteren behauptet hast das der i7-3820 nicht übertaktbar wäre. Und das ist nunmal eine Falschinformation die auch für Verwirrung sorgt wie man hier im Thread lesen kann. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt endlich angekommen.

mfg


----------



## Wild Thing (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Mit dem Standard Kühler gibt es auf den wenigsten Boards Probleme. Das Rampage kann ich empfehlen. Nicht ganz preiswert, aber ein tolles Board.


 
Wie ist denn die Lüftersteuerung an dem Board?? Ich will vielleicht meine Lüftersteuerung ausbauen, und meine 4 Gehäuselüfter durch 4 Pin Lüfter ersetzen und dann über das Mainboard laufen lassen.... Aber ich will mir wenn das Formula kaufen, ich habe gesehen du hast das Extrem, aber ich denke da wird ja nicht groß unterschied sein oder was denkst du????


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Lüftersteuerung an dem Board?? Ich will vielleicht meine Lüftersteuerung ausbauen, und meine 4 Gehäuselüfter durch 4 Pin Lüfter ersetzen und dann über das Mainboard laufen lassen.... Aber ich will mir wenn das Formula kaufen, ich habe gesehen du hast das Extrem, aber ich denke da wird ja nicht groß unterschied sein oder was denkst du????



Nein, die unterscheiden sich nur in Details.
Der auffälligste Unterschied ist, dass das Formula "nur" 4 RAM Slots hat (Rampage 8). Da musst du wissen, inwiefern dir das wichtig ist.
Ansonsten fehlen noch ein paar OC Features (z.B. OC Key), die aber eher für Extrem-Übertakter interessant sind.
Von daher kannst du bedenkenlos zum Formula greifen.

Bei der Lüftersteuerunge hast du drei Möglichkeiten: Entweder mit fixen Prozentzahlen, oder mit vorgegeben Presets (Leise/Standard/Turbo) oder temperaturabhängig.
Zudem liegt auch eine Software bei, womit du die Lüfter unter Windows regeln kannst.


----------



## Enthusiast (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Erstmal besten Dank für alle Meinungen bis hierher.

Falls es 1155 mit 2600k wird, habe ich jetzt schon eine genauere Vorstellung

Falls es aber 2011 mit 3820 wird, hänge ich noch ein wenig im luftleeren Raum. Was würdet Ihr da (gemessen an den vorhandenen Komponenten, sowie am Budget von 500 €) empfehlen?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Enthusiast schrieb:


> Falls es aber 2011 mit 3820 wird, hänge ich noch ein wenig im luftleeren Raum. Was würdet Ihr da (gemessen an den vorhandenen Komponenten, sowie am Budget von 500 €) empfehlen?



Das größte Problem im Moment ist, dass der i7 3820 noch gar nicht lieferbar ist. Und mit 1155 und einem 2600K machst du nichts verkehrt. Da kannst du also beruhigt zugreifen.


----------



## Enthusiast (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Naja, es brennt bei mir auch nicht an...4 Wochen sind ja überschaubar 

Und wenn ich den Redakteuren von PCGH trauen darf, ist fürs Zocken der 3820 wirklich das beste Herzstück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obgleich der Unterschied zum 2700k bei genauer Betrachtung auch eher marginal ausfällt...ich bin verunsichert -.-


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Brauchst nicht verunsichert zu sein.

- Beides sind sehr, sehr gute Gaming CPUs.

- Übertakten lassen sich beide sehr gut. Der 3820 hat hier den Vorteil, dass man zusätzlich zum Multiplikator auch per BCLK übertakten kann.

- Was die Plattform angeht ist 1155 etwas eingeschränkt. Hier stehen beispielsweise 16 PCIe Lanes für Erweiterung gegen 40 PCIe Lanes beim Sockel 2011. Die 16 PCIe Lanes reichen zwar für eine Grafikkarte, aber falls man doch mal irgendwann eine zweite dazu stecken möchte (auch wenn man jetzt vielleicht anders denkt), ist man bei 2011 auf der sichereren Seite.

- PCIe wird bei 2011 bereits nativ in der Version 3.0 unterstützt, bei 1155 so weit ich weiß noch nicht. Bringt im Moment noch keine Vorteile. Kann sich aber in Zukunft ändern.

- Dann bietet der Sockel 2011 natürlich noch die Möglichkeit irgendwann auf einen Sechs-, vielleicht sogar mal auf einen Achtkerner aufzurüsten. Bei 1155 wird es _vermutlich_ bei maximal 4 Kernen bleiben.

- Dem gegenüber steht natürlich der günstigere Anschaffungspreis beim Sockel 1155, denn dort sind die Mainboards deutlich günstiger.

- Die Unterschiede beim Stromverbrauch sind letztlich so gering, dass man sie vernachlässigen kann


Unter dem Strich machst du also mit einem 2600K nichts verkehrt. Der 3820 ist nur unwesentlich schneller. Sockel 1155 reicht auch im Moment für fast alles aus.
Wenn du allerdings gerne die besser ausgestattete Plattform haben möchtest, vor allem mit der Option irgendwann auf sechs Kerne aufzurüsten, dann nimm den 3820.


----------



## xTc (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Übertakten lassen sich beide sehr gut. Der 3820 hat hier den Vorteil, dass man zusätzlich zum Multiplikator auch per BCLK übertakten kann.


 
Allerdings nur bis 4,4 GHz (44 x 100 MHz). Über 4,4 GHz lässt sich der Prozessor nur über den BCLK takten.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



xTc schrieb:


> Allerdings nur bis 4,4 GHz (44 x 100 MHz). Über 4,4 GHz lässt sich der Prozessor nur über den BCLK takten.



Ja das stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Wild Thing (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, die unterscheiden sich nur in Details.
> Der auffälligste Unterschied ist, dass das Formula "nur" 4 RAM Slots hat (Rampage 8). Da musst du wissen, inwiefern dir das wichtig ist.
> Ansonsten fehlen noch ein paar OC Features (z.B. OC Key), die aber eher für Extrem-Übertakter interessant sind.
> Von daher kannst du bedenkenlos zum Formula greifen.
> ...



Ok, das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Aber ich brauche 4 Pin Lüfter das ist doch richtig oder nicht????


----------



## gecco (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Ich hab mir vor einem halben Jahr einen 2600K gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden,nur wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen würde würde ich mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit einen 2011 Sockel Intel Core i7-3820 oder Intel Core i7-3930K nehmen!
Von der Leistung schenken sie sich nichts,oder nur sehr geringfügig(2600k,2700k,3820)aber ich hab später die Möglichkeit einen 6-8Kerner einzubauen!
Fürs spielen kannst du beruhigt einen 2600k oder 2700k nehmen aber bei Anwendungen dürften die CPUs für Sockel 2011 schon mehr dampf haben-vor allem später mal die 6 Kerner!
siehe
Sandy Bridge E: Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820 im Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, intel, sandy bridge
Test: Intel Core i7-3820 - ComputerBase
Intel Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820: Sandy Bridge-E wird bezahlbar : Core i7-3930K und -3820 im Testlabor
Intels Core i7-3960X im Test: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz sind da : Das Status-Symbol unter den Desktop-CPUs
Nur Intel lässt sich das alles gut bezahlen,die wissen natürlich das sie der Platzhirsch sind!
Die Mainboards für 2011 sind im Verhältnis zu den 1155 gut einen hunderter teurer!

Mein Fazit:für Spieler 1155 Sockel für Anwendungen 2011 Sockel(die genug Kohle haben)!


http://geizhals.de/691075


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Aber ich brauche 4 Pin Lüfter das ist doch richtig oder nicht????



Hm. Keine Ahnung. Ich regele immer über eine LS.


----------



## PcGuru (17. Januar 2012)

Empfehle dir einen MSIX79a-gd45|65 !


----------



## leorphee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Interessant, da für mich auch Anwendungen wie CAD, Photoshop & Cubase interessant sind neben Games, ist für mich die 2011 Plattform die nächste Wahl... ich lese weiter...


----------



## Enthusiast (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Sooo...habe jetzt folgende Teile gekauft und verbaut:


- ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?Model=Z68%20Extreme7%20Gen3)
- Intel Core i7 2600K 
- 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJawsZ C3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (G.SKILL-Products) - noch nicht angekommen



Allerdings habe ich doch noch einige Bedenken:


- Werde ich den Ram überhaupt unter meinen Silver Arrow bekommen?

- Mein Board mag eigentlich RAM mit 1.5 Volt...dieser ist jedoch für 1.65 Volt spezifiziert...kann ich die Spannung einfach anheben?


----------



## seppo1887 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

Bis auf das 1155 CPU´s nur 1333MHz unterstützen, brauchst du dir eig keine sorgen machen.
Laufen wird er aufjeden.


----------



## Enthusiast (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

wie jetzt? mein neues board kann lt herstellerangabe den ram mit 2133 MHz befeuern...was hat das nu mit der cpu zu tun??


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

auch wenn die CPU offiziell nur DDR3-1333 unterstützt werden die Module auch mit DDR3-2000 oder 2133 laufen - kommt halt drauf an welchen Teiler du im BIOS zur verfügung hast.

mfg


----------



## Enthusiast (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welches Board für Sockel 2011 und i7 3820?*

ram ist eingebaut, passt auch (musste einen der lüfter vom silver arrow auf die andere seite bauen) und läuft sofort ohne bios änderungen auf 2133 mhz


----------

